# Android Apps



## LawrenceU (Jun 25, 2010)

I finally had to buy a new phone. I've been a TMobile customer for so long that I have a rate plan that is impossible to match with any other carrier. I knew my phone was dying. It is over seven years old. I have looked around for iPhones to buy but, even refurbs are ridiculously expensive and ATT coverage around here stinks. So, the iPhone was out. I ended up getting an Android powered phone. 

I know some of you are Android users. What apps do you use?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 25, 2010)

Google Maps (it's my new GPS)
Tapatalk (to check the PB)
Dolphin Browser HD
Youmail (awesome voice mail app)
Android Light Saber (kids love it)
Zoolander Voice Box
Napoleon Dynamite Voice Box
The Weather Channel
Barcode Scanner
Bubble (it's a Level)
Compass
Contacts Evolved (sorts by Category)
Droidbox Free
Droidlight (use your Droid like a flashlight)
Facebook
Fandango
GDocs
Google Sky Maps (amazing!)
gStrings (tune your guitar)
Lastpass
Mabilo Ringtones (check out the Infidel ringtone, it's hilarious)
My Coupons
Paypal
PdaNet (use your Droid as a wireless modem for your computer)
Places Directory
Poke a Mole (for the Kids)
Skype Mobile
TasKiller
Voice Recorder
Youtube
Zillow
Aldiko Book Reader
Contact Owner
Bible (Lifechurch.tv)
Currency Converter


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jun 26, 2010)

Don't have one yet. I'm going to get one, soon. The first things I'm going to need are Bible sofware apps, mainly for Hebrew and Greek, yahoo mail and facebook apps, gps, .pdf reader.

What about skype? I don't think you could actually do video conferencing on something like this, could you?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks, Rich. I can see some in there that I can definitely use. I wish there were a better search function on Market. This gives me a great head start.

I don't now about conferencing, but one on one video chat is really good.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jun 26, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Thanks, Rich. I can see some in there that I can definitely use. I wish there were a better search function on Market. This gives me a great head start.
> 
> I don't now about conferencing, but one on one video chat is really good.



Does it have a built-in video cam, then? By "chat", I assume you mean audio/visual, right?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 26, 2010)

I use skype on my laptop. In has a built in video cam. I haven't tried it on my new phone. The camera is on the back. It has a very sensitive mic so it might work. According the manufacturer its processor is fast enough. I'll have to see. . .


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jun 26, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> I use skype on my laptop. In has a built in video cam. I haven't tried it on my new phone. The camera is on the back. It has a very sensitive mic so it might work. According the manufacturer its processor is fast enough. I'll have to see. . .


 
Let me know how it works! How many people can you feed to at one time on Skype, anyway? I'm thinking of options to stream live video to a broad audience for evangelistic purposes in a format where they may respond with questions and objections.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 26, 2010)

Skype works, with video. It all depends on the strength of the 3G signal.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 26, 2010)

CadreBible (for NA Greek, KJV, LXX, Scriven, Vulgate, ISBE, Torrey's Topical, Matthew Henry)
Bible Reader (Olive Tree) (Bunch of Piper for free, NET, etc.)
AcroBible Lite (KJV)
CrossConnect
You Version and a TON of free versions
Weather Channel
NY Times
PDF View
Pocket MBA 
USA Today
Epocrates (drugs and interactions)
Legal Terms
Google Maps
CNN
Fox News
BBC


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jun 26, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Skype works, with video. It all depends on the strength of the 3G signal.


 
Sweet! Game on.


----------

